# G-plat



## Ross44 (9/5/14)

i found this on the youtubes:

its a short clip showing off what this new resistance wire can do.

was wondering if anyone else is as curious as i am, or perhaps knows anything about it and where i could get my hands on some. looks like it could be a whole lot of fun 
??


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

looks interesting


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (9/5/14)

Let us know where we can get some from... Maybe do a group buy!!


----------



## Rowan Francis (9/5/14)

yah very interesting , different alloy , hmmm


----------



## crack2483 (9/5/14)

I don't thinks it's going to be cheap.

http://localvape.com/products/vapinology-g-plat-wires

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

Sounds interesting, wouldn't mind giving it a go if we can find a supplier


----------



## BhavZ (9/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> I don't thinks it's going to be cheap.
> 
> http://localvape.com/products/vapinology-g-plat-wires
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Damn that works out to R50 a meter excluding shipping for the 26g


----------



## Ross44 (9/5/14)

yoh yoh yoh! thats some expensive wire. i wasnt expecting it to be cheap, but R50 per meter sounds a bit silly.


----------



## RezaD (9/5/14)

I don't see the point honestly.....

It's not like you cannot hit the same resistence point with the appropriate kanthal (in that case it would of been 24G kanthal).

It's exclusively for nutters playing in the 0.1 Ohm arena which is dangerous territory in my opinion. I cannot see any reason for going below 0.4 Ohms except if you chasing clouds or an early grave...


----------



## ET (9/5/14)

should have looked under the youtube comments 
http://jacobs-online.biz/rene_wire.htm
way way cheaper


----------



## Derick (9/5/14)

If you google a bit, you will see that it is Managin wire http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manganin

Some of the cheapest resistance wire out there, so that G-plat is just rebranded and sold at a premium price to make it exclusive 

http://www.reddit.com/r/Coilporn/comments/1y3cvq/plat_wires_custom_hybrid_metals_in_these_things/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ross44 (10/5/14)

Derick said:


> If you google a bit, you will see that it is Managin wire http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Manganin
> 
> Some of the cheapest resistance wire out there, so that G-plat is just rebranded and sold at a premium price to make it exclusive
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Coilporn/comments/1y3cvq/plat_wires_custom_hybrid_metals_in_these_things/


Lol, that's sneaky! Thanks for the info, interesting stuff.

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (10/5/14)

Ross44 said:


> Lol, that's sneaky! Thanks for the info, interesting stuff.
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


Sneaky indeed, besides you do not want your PG or VG to get too hot, if it does and it starts burning (around 280C), it can give of some nasty stuff (CO, CO2 etc.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ross44 (10/5/14)

I was reading up about this the other day, and was warned against going below 1.2Ohm on the American forum. I am on a kayfun reading 1.5 and am lookin for a slightly warmer vape. You think it would be wise to take off a wrap or 2? the 1.2 safety margin sounds a bit excessive to me, but I don't wanna risk hurting myself in the process, what do you think?

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


----------



## Derick (10/5/14)

Ross44 said:


> I was reading up about this the other day, and was warned against going below 1.2Ohm on the American forum. I am on a kayfun reading 1.5 and am lookin for a slightly warmer vape. You think it would be wise to take off a wrap or 2? the 1.2 safety margin sounds a bit excessive to me, but I don't wanna risk hurting myself in the process, what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


I think it is your lungs, your health and your decision 
Personally I wouldn't, but that's me


----------



## Ross44 (10/5/14)

Lol, will play it safe for now, don't think there is enough research out there just yet to convince me.

Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/14)

Ross44 said:


> I was reading up about this the other day, and was warned against going below 1.2Ohm on the American forum. I am on a kayfun reading 1.5 and am lookin for a slightly warmer vape. You think it would be wise to take off a wrap or 2? the 1.2 safety margin sounds a bit excessive to me, but I don't wanna risk hurting myself in the process, what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


Can you post that link please? Would be interested to see the reasoning.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ross44 (12/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Can you post that link please? Would be interested to see the reasoning.


sure thing: (credit to Derick for this one)
http://www.reddit.com/r/Coilporn/comments/1y3cvq/plat_wires_custom_hybrid_metals_in_these_things/

was also looking at this, gets a bit technical koz the dude is a chemist, but they were kind enough to speak in a language that the rest of us could understand:
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._chemistry_associated_with_subohming_and_why/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/5/14)

Ross44 said:


> sure thing: (credit to Derick for this one)
> http://www.reddit.com/r/Coilporn/comments/1y3cvq/plat_wires_custom_hybrid_metals_in_these_things/
> 
> was also looking at this, gets a bit technical koz the dude is a chemist, but they were kind enough to speak in a language that the rest of us could understand:
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_..._chemistry_associated_with_subohming_and_why/


Thank you for this. Read through it all. The conclusion that vaping below 1.2 ohms is proven to be dangerous to one's health, is clearly not the case. Here is an excellent summary of this issue: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/ecf-library/455394-glycerine-vapor-acrolein-issues.html.
Seems the real danger lies in VG produced from the jatropha plant.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Derick (12/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Thank you for this. Read through it all. The conclusion that vaping below 1.2 ohms is proven to be dangerous to one's health, is clearly not the case. Here is an excellent summary of this issue: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/ecf-library/455394-glycerine-vapor-acrolein-issues.html.
> Seems the real danger lies in VG produced from the jatropha plant.


Awesome info @Matthee


----------



## Ross44 (15/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Thank you for this. Read through it all. The conclusion that vaping below 1.2 ohms is proven to be dangerous to one's health, is clearly not the case. Here is an excellent summary of this issue: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/ecf-library/455394-glycerine-vapor-acrolein-issues.html.
> Seems the real danger lies in VG produced from the jatropha plant.


Dude you are legendary! this is exactly what i wanted to hear, thanks!


----------



## MarkK (27/6/14)

Ross44 said:


> I was reading up about this the other day, and was warned against going below 1.2Ohm on the American forum. I am on a kayfun reading 1.5 and am lookin for a slightly warmer vape. You think it would be wise to take off a wrap or 2? the 1.2 safety margin sounds a bit excessive to me, but I don't wanna risk hurting myself in the process, what do you think?
> 
> Sent from my LT25i using Tapatalk


 

In my VERY limited experiance Kayfuns/Russians do not enjoy anything below 1.2 Ohm as the wicking cannot keep up. Low Low builds are better on a dripper, personally. I dont want to decant a whole tank to check my .3 coil cause I think there might be a problem.


----------

